# NEU eingetroffen - Penn Atlantis 4000 - zum Hammerpreis !



## am-angelsport (9. November 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot

​ *PENN
Atlantis
neu eingetroffen - penn atlantis 4000 ! 
 
jetzt zum Hammerpreis

alle Größen verfügbar
*​ 


​ 







​ 

 219,95 €-​
​ 
bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

